# cricket box plans



## Big L (May 5, 2010)

Anyone on here have plans/details for making a cricket box for bulk crickets at home?  $3.75 per 100 for the housefly size crickets at the bait store is getting old.

Thanks in advance. 

L


----------



## Lawnmowerman (May 5, 2010)

*Cricket cage*

You can make one from 1/4" plywood, and some 1/4" screen mesh (metal). 
(2) 4x8's should do it, the plywood.
Box should be about 2 feet wide, 2 feet deep, and 4 feet long, with a metal screen'd, hinged top.
You need a light to keep them warm, (40 watts is enough)  a couple of sponges soaked with water, for them to drink of course, and some scratch chicken feed. If you can find a few of the older style egg crates that are cardboard and a few paper towel holder inserts for tubes for them to hide in,,,,, well you know what they (cricket boxes) look like. Next time you're in the store, just look at theirs.
One thing,,, NEVER let them run out of water.


----------

